# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  My First (proper) Lucid Experience + Meeting Dream Guide

## EH7

I have been practicing lucid techniques and dream recall _consistently_ for about a couple months now. Although I have practiced before this, these past months have been where I have given my all.

     I wanted to share something that I found interesting, but also slightly worrying. Last night, I had my first proper lucid dream. By proper, I mean a lucid dream where I actually had control and could move around. I have had previous "lucid" dreams before this, but none of them were as vivid and autonomous as this one. I slept for about two hours before entering the lucid dream. 

     I find myself in my room, a false awakening. Something in the back of my mind told me to perform a reality check, so I did. I looked down at my hand and realized I had seven fingers. Seven fingers on each hand, I realized I was dreaming. I said to myself, "Woah, I'm dreaming." At this point, I started to wake up; however, I repeated the phrase, "This dream becomes more stable," and it did. I looked down at my hand once again, 7 fingers. I repeated the phrase once again, until I was fully lucid. The dream instantaneously became more vivid. The room I was in changed, it was no longer my room, but it was my brother's living room. I looked at my right hand, the fingers seemed to morph and break, but they always returned to their original form. At this point, I wanted to meet my Dream Guide, so I just repeated the words "Dream Guide." Nothing happened immediately. The gravity in the dream suddenly changed, I began flying about the room in all directions as if I was being tossed around. I actually found it quite enjoyable. At a certain point, I gained control, I said "Stop," and planted my feet on the floor. I imagined somewhere that I wanted to go, a lush green forest. I look up at the ceiling and discover a sort of threshold/portal. I could see through the portal, and on the other side was the forest I imagined. I said to myself, "Ok, a forest." I bent my knees and thrust myself upwards through the portal.

     I look around, it's beautiful. Lush green trees and grass surround the area and a large river can be seen running through the environment. I look into the distance, by the edge of the river stands a woman. The woman appears to be gazing into the distance into the sky. Initially, I am confused, but the thought crosses my mind that that woman could be my Dream Guide. I begin walking over to her, she does not realize I am there. As I approach her, she turns around and sees me. She is visibly concerned, to the point where she didn't seem to realize that I was there. She turns around and walks past me in a pensive manner. I turn to see where she is going as she walks a further down the edge of the river. Suddenly, she focuses on me, a smile lights up her face. I look at her and ask, "Are you her?" She replies, "Yeah, I'm her." I rush over to her and embrace her, telling her how happy I am to see her. We are both laughing in each others arms.

     The woman looks at me, she tells me, "I wasn't expecting you so soon," I ask her why, in which she replies, "Well, you know, some people have multiple lucid dreams, but you met me in your first one." I assume she was talking about the fact how some struggle to meet their Dream Guide in countless dreams, but that I met her in my very first one. I don't say much at this point, but rather I am thinking about what she said, slightly confused. Suddenly, she looks worried again. She begins walking back up a hill to a house. On our way there, I ask her what a name is. "Ashley," she replies. I was going to make a playful joke about her name, something like "How many y's do you have in your name?" Although I never verbally said this joke, she could read my thoughts. Before I could say anything, she says "Not many," and giggles. I still have to ask her how to actually spell her name, I still don't know. I tell her, "Oh yeah, that's right, you can read my thoughts, that's cool." I think to myself that I would like to hold her hand, Ashley then turns to me and says, "Yeah, so see? You can grab my hand," she read my thoughts again. It is hard to put into words the immense detail that I felt in this dream. Everything I touched, everything I saw, all of it was in perfect detail. I could feel every crease and every texture of her hand. I was very happy; however, Ashley was looking increasingly concerned. Still holding hands, she pulls me as if she is trying to get me out of the environment quickly.

     We are approaching the house, which consists of a single living room and a kitchen. The house was in fact my brother's living room. To the right of the house was a shed-like building. Each of these structures stood on a beautifully crafted stone wall. As we get closer to the house, I look down to my left. Suddenly, hundreds of ant-like creatures burst out of the floor, scurrying in all directions. The creatures looked like ants, but they were much larger and they were jet black. I get startled, and jump back, saying "Woah!" As soon as I say that, Ashely gets startled as well, she gasps. She looks even more worried, but she continues forward. She stops and looks back at me and says, "Follow me, we have to go." We walk up a staircase that goes between the shed and the house, that is where the dream ends and I wake up. Right before the dream ended, everything got a bit murky, so I could be misremembering this, but before we went up the staircase, I looked behind me up into the sky and saw large, black, thunderous clouds rolling over the horizon.

     As I woke up, I celebrated my first lucid dreaming experience, but then I became worried. Ashley was obviously dealing with something in the dream, some sort of threat maybe. And then there was that fact that she looked worried the entire time. I thought about what she said, "I wasn't expecting you so soon," was I supposed to be there? She seemed surprised to see me. Meeting my dream guide has been one of my goals ever since discovering lucid dreaming. In the time that I've learned about them, there is one thing I noticed across multiple peoples stories of meeting theirs. Their dream guides always approached them, they never approached their dream guides. This leads me to think that maybe I wasn't supposed to meet Ashley yet, that that was why she wasn't expecting me. I am by no means an expert on dream guides, so I could be overthinking all of this.

     This is all speculation, but she seemed to be trying to get me out of the dream quickly. She was clearly taking me somewhere, but to where? I don't know. I have also been thinking, because I've heard of people meeting a Dream Guide that wasn't actually their dream guide. I feel terrible in a way, accusing Ashley of potentially being a fake, but the thought can't escape my mind, I never got a chance to ask her.

     What are your thoughts? Something was clearly wrong in this dream, there was definitely some kind of threat or something that shouldn't be there. But I still don't know what to think.

----------


## Hilary

What an interesting dream.

It's interesting that you mention dream guides come to us. In my experience, I met my old woman guide (the "Mother", or "Luck" as she goes by) in a lucid dream as well. In it, I entered a temple, and there she was. Waiting for me. So I guess it's not abnormal to find your guide, rather than them approaching you. The important part is that you let them in to help you.

I suspect the negative aspect in your dream is something to be interpreted, just like a non-lucid dream. What's going on in your life right now? Are you dealing with something bothering you... or even.. bugging you? (bugs, ants).

Thunderclouds often represent an incoming emotional experience. Something potentially painful you will go through, but pull out of it stronger, after it's over. 

I wouldn't worry about her being a fake. If she's not really a guide, you won't see her again. Or hear her. Sometimes I can go a week or so before hearing my mother guide again.

Good luck, thank you for sharing, and I hope this is helpful.

----------


## EH7

> What an interesting dream.
> 
> It's interesting that you mention dream guides come to us. In my experience, I met my old woman guide (the "Mother", or "Luck" as she goes by) in a lucid dream as well. In it, I entered a temple, and there she was. Waiting for me. So I guess it's not abnormal to find your guide, rather than them approaching you. The important part is that you let them in to help you.
> 
> I suspect the negative aspect in your dream is something to be interpreted, just like a non-lucid dream. What's going on in your life right now? Are you dealing with something bothering you... or even.. bugging you? (bugs, ants).
> 
> Thunderclouds often represent an incoming emotional experience. Something potentially painful you will go through, but pull out of it stronger, after it's over. 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about her being a fake. If she's not really a guide, you won't see her again. Or hear her. Sometimes I can go a week or so before hearing my mother guide again.
> ...




Thank you for your reply. What you said about dream guides is a very interesting thought. It does make sense that if she was fake I wouldn't see her again, I have not had another lucid dream since this one so we shall see  :smiley: . Your comment about the negative aspect has given me something to think about and will have to ponder it. Thanks again

----------


## DarkestDarkness

I know your post here was a couple of months ago now and I did see it at the time of you making it, only having fully read it now. An interesting dream, and it's always interesting to me to see how people often talk to themselves/to the dream in their lucid dreams, something I don't really notice myself doing in my lucid experiences. A nice long dream anyway and your description of everything was good for imagining the dream.

On the "negative" parts of your dream, I agree with Hilary's thoughts; it is my opinion as well that it's something to be interpreted by yourself like if it were a non-lucid dream.

Remember that any doubt you create or let appear in your mind, lucid or not, can become real in a dream, emphasis on can as a possibility, not a certainty; even in waking life, the power of a doubt is a strong one at times. In my personal experience expectation does not always mean that things will be as first expected exactly, though expectation is still always a strong factor anyway, so if on some level you expected or felt that something was "wrong", the worrisome aspects in the dream may have simply been a manifestation of this. It could also have been a case of "felt too good to be true", which made you feel, not exactly guilty, but something like it? Some level of overthinking here sounds possible but maybe you've dreamt something else since this dream which shed some light?

It's also worth considering that in dreams things often seem to have a snowball/avalanche effect, both in terms of storytelling and of mood. I can only guess that this is likely why some nightmares get as bad as they do, fear/expectations aside, since the mind generally seems to like building up continuity in the experience itself, regardless of it being a "bad" experience.

*Edit:* An alternative line of thought for me here is that she did not expect you there "so soon" because she had her own things to deal with, maybe her own groundwork to deal with and prepare for in order to "receive you". If we were to consider figures like dream guides and fragments of self in general as independent and self-reliant parts of our mind, then it would seem plausible to me that in a sense the small part that is our conscious mind can sometimes intrude on the otherwise private life of those fragments of self. We seem to process information and events even when we're not aware of doing so, so it doesn't seem far-fetched to me that in a sense, you could have stumbled into such a process in some way. Though I can only wonder if interpretation might give you an inkling about this or not; after all, this is just my conjecture and to be honest it's not based on anything more than feeling and the workings of own mind.

----------

